# Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard Now We Are Free - My Cover Version



## clarasorace (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Guys,

This is the song that made me start loving Hans Zimmer and Lisa Gerrard.

Thanks, Hans @Rctec & Lisa Gerrard to create this masterpiece!

This is my version:


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Aug 26, 2020)

Love it


----------



## clarasorace (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks Puer !


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 26, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## jafhouse (Aug 26, 2020)

clarasorace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is the song that made me start loving Hans Zimmer and Lisa Gerrard.
> 
> ...



Stunning and moving...one of my favorites as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clarasorace (Aug 27, 2020)

jafhouse said:


> Stunning and moving...one of my favorites as well. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks,

Yes, I think that with the Gladiator ( the whole soundtrack ) Hans should have won the Oscar.
Such a perfect soundtrack on the narrative of the film.
Fantastic work I love it. And great Lisa Gerrard. ( she has always been one of my muses.)
Thank you for listening.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 27, 2020)

Enchanting!


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 27, 2020)

Personally I am not that much into movie scores, but as someone who likes Dead Can Dance, Lisa Gerrard's involvement with the Gladiator score made me watch the extras about the score on the dvd. That was the first time I heard about Hans Zimmer. The music works really great in that movie. Your rendition is very beautiful.


----------



## jafhouse (Aug 27, 2020)

clarasorace said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yes, I think that with the Gladiator ( the whole soundtrack ) Hans should have won the Oscar.
> Such a perfect soundtrack on the narrative of the film.
> ...





clarasorace said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yes, I think that with the Gladiator ( the whole soundtrack ) Hans should have won the Oscar.
> Such a perfect soundtrack on the narrative of the film.
> ...



Czarina Russell does a beautiful version of this in the "live In Prague" performance as well.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 27, 2020)

Truly one of the most beautiful and haunting tracks that 100% perfectly accompanied the movie.

The music can still give me chills to this day. And the movie is aging gracefully as well. The soundtrack took a really good movie and elevated it to a great one.


----------



## clarasorace (Aug 28, 2020)

jafhouse said:


> Czarina Russell does a beautiful version of this in the "live In Prague" performance as well.




Yeah, I know her, I love Czarina performances too, I saw the concert "Live In Prague", awesome!

Anyway, Hans when you come in Rome for the " live In Rome" from the Colosseum or Circo Massimo Live Concert with the real scenery of ancient Rome behind ....well I'm ready


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 28, 2020)

Finally listened to the video in the original post, and....

... this is exactly why the Zero-G Ethera series are my #1 favorites to use whenever I need vocals for a track. Beautiful voice, performance, and song.

Clara, you should definitely be featured in plenty of major movie soundtracks.


----------



## clarasorace (Aug 29, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Finally listened to the video in the original post, and....
> 
> ... this is exactly why the Zero-G Ethera series are my #1 favorites to use whenever I need vocals for a track. Beautiful voice, performance, and song.
> 
> Clara, you should definitely be featured in plenty of major movie soundtracks.



Thank You Very Much Vito


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2020)

Sounds beautiful! What libraries did you use?


----------



## clarasorace (Aug 29, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Sounds beautiful! What libraries did you use?



Hi Saxer, Thank You very much.
I don't know, I have not created the midi mockup, Stefano has created the music for my version of this masterpiece.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 30, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------

